# Canadian Supplier selling ButterEz or NatraButter?



## ohsoap (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of a Canadian Supplier who offers Caprylic/Capric/Stearic Glycerides?
If not are there any canadians out there that might consider a coop?

(if it's ok to asj that here)


----------

